# ACER Aspire One D250-1165 (KAV60)-Netbook



## Sayhiagain65 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just re-intsalled the system disk and the two recovery disks for my ACER Aspire One D250-1165 (KAV60) Netbook. Everything came up fine, only with the exception of the wireless ethernet card. When I searched the device manager, it only shows the external card, and a question mark for the wireless ethernet card. I'm able to get to the internet only by wired network connection, but the netbook does not seem to install the wireless ethernet card, therefore I can not get into the internet using the wireless connection. Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can find, or know what the the proper ethernet card drivers are for this type of netbook? 

Thank you

Israel


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Try download the wireless drivers here:

Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents


----------



## Sayhiagain65 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you Rich for your fast reply. My question is, because this is a recovery installation for this type of netbook, I'm trying to figure out which would be the right installation drivers for this model number D250-1165. I'm afraid of installing the wrong driver for it may cause the netbook to crash out on me. Would you know of the specific driver for this netbook? Thank you again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How many are on the site for that pc?


----------

